# PH Hobbies PS10G transformer problem



## oldrk (Dec 25, 2013)

I bought a PS Hobbies PS10G transformer used. The AC is fine DC is fine but nothing on DC track power. Any Ideas on the fix?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

PH Hobbies... can only speculate on one of many problems... all of them involve opening the case... perhaps you can open it and take more pictures.


Greg


----------

